# Full face helmet… good idea or OTT for the trails?



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all,

Whilst out riding the trails on the weekend I came across someone who fell off their bike and needed medical attention. The poor girl had clearly taken quite a tumble as she was grazed on her face, shoulders, arms, hips and legs. She had knee pads and a back protector on which probably helped a little. Some first aiders arrived and they bandaged her up. She was ok, just a little blood, battered and bruised. To be honest, this made me think about carrying a first aid kit on a ride. Having a first aid kit and being able to help someone, or even being able to bandage yourself up sounds like a good option… if you carry one!

Anyway, digressing slightly!

So, her friend was wearing a Bell helmet with a detachable jaw guard. It got me thinking, they look like a really good idea! What’s the general consensus on wearing an open face helmet vs a full face helmet on the trails? If her friend had been wearing one of these it would have been one less injured body part.

Are full face helmets OTT for trails (Red & Black) or are they actually a good investment. If doing serious downhill riding clearly these are a must. I guess it depends on rider ability to some extent, but it only takes a simple mistake to come off and one of these could save a lot of pain to the facial area.

What are you thoughts on these? (Don’t fall off is the obvious answer though!)


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

A lot of people ride with detachable chin bar helmets. I have a bell super DH i use for my trail riding, and unless I’m hitting trails I’m totally comfortable with, i always have the chin bar with me. I hate climbing in it though. 

I prefer to ride with a chin bar whenever possible. I don’t heal as fast as i used to, and i have nothing to prove to anyone but myself. 

One of my friends rides with one 100% of the time. She had a bad crash last year, so it’s definitely individual.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes you should carry a first aid kit!

I only wear my full face when going to the downhill park, which is only once every couple years usually.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I originally bought a Bell with a detachable chinbar. Ended up that it wasn't all that much cooler with it on vs off and I simply never took it off. Ended up buying a dedicated FF and ride with that on every ride now. However, I think this is going to be use case specific. The riding I do is gravity based on DH trails, though we do pedal up most of the time. I would say that most are wearing FF and body armor is pretty common. Pedaling flat trails with no roots and rocks? I would probably use the detachable helmet, though these days, would be more inclined to leave the chinbar on anyway.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a lightweight full face for when I anticipate “sending it for the boys” on a trail ride. I guess it depends on your level of risk acceptance. Are your trails rocky? Are you pushing your limits? The full face is definitely hotter than my half lid but way more protective.


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

I am seriously considering getting one. Had a crash not too long ago...couple of folks walking up a narrow steep blind trail while I was wailing it on the way down. Saw them too late. Came skidding in on the front wheel, rear wheel off the ground, managed not to hit them but I really nailed their bikes. I went OTB, bike flipped over everyone. Glasses were broken, forehead was bleeding from the glasses, mouth full of dirt (gross). Other than small scar on forehead no lasting injuries, but that could have been way worse.
Yeah, I know...accident totally my fault for not being able to see far enough ahead.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

A good friend of mine (and a solid "black diamond" rider) once clipped a pedal on a curb in a parking lot and knocked himself unconscious, concussing himself badly and breaking his cheekbone in the process.

*More protection is never "over the top". Never let anyone convince you different. *

If you feel better with a FF, wear a FF. 
Dress for the crash.

I bought a Bell Super 3R last year with the intent to have the chin bar on standby for the "rowdy days", but after a few rides that were advanced difficult downhill sections with mellower "transfer sections" I realized that I didn't mind or hardly even notice the chin bar. I rarely take it off anymore. It only comes off if the temps are 100F+, or I'm gonna be doing an hour up a fire road to get to the DH.
Both my buddies ride in Bell Super Airs and love them. 
There's a strong chance my next helmet will be a highly vented, but dedicated FF, like an IXS Trigger.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks all for your responses on this. Some compelling words of advice there to suggest a full face helmet may actually be a good idea! The trails I ride vary from muddy paths, evolving to over tree roots, to fairly rocky, to… I think a quarry may be beneath the surface as it’s really rocky! I was coming down a really rocky section yesterday, went off a large rock (not particularly quick), front suspension compressed, my weight went forward and somehow managed recover and not go over the bars. Took it steady for the next 5 mins whilst thinking that would have hurt if I had come off! I am tempted to get a new helmet with a chin bar. Whether detachable or not I’m not sure, and some describe it’s not actually much cooler (if at all) with it off.

I think most of the people who ride the trails in my area use open face helmets, although I did see a few yesterday with full face. But FF are not as common hence the question are they OTT for trail riding.
I’ll look into it a bit more to see what’s in stock for my size to see what’s available. I don’t think it’s a bad thing to have one!


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Impetus. I think it makes complete sense to get one after reading your post! My mate cracked a rib by losing his balance and falling over in concrete surface car park before the ride started!


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

The new light weight enduro full face helmets are very cool and light to wear.

If you are going to undertake activities that will crack your head then they are a good idea. These days I only go out in an open face on really easy rides......... Thruth be told i am hitting black runs pretty much every ride though.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

GarethTrek said:


> ...I think most of the people who ride the trails in my area use open face helmets, although I did see a few yesterday with full face. But FF are not as common hence the question are they OTT for trail riding...


IMO, two factors impacting this:
1) there's an unfortunate stigma regarding protective equipment leftover from the early days of MTB. I still know a few people that think _any_ gear other than a roadie helmet with shorts and a shirt (tee and gym shorts or roadie lycra) is "Practically RedBull Rampage, Bro".

2) highly vented "pedaling-friendly" fullface helemts are a really new offering on the market. I'm seeing more FF helmets on the trails every week, which is a good thing.



plummet said:


> The new light weight enduro full face helmets are very cool and light to wear.
> 
> If you are going to undertake activities that will crack your head then they are a good idea. These days I only go out in an open face on really easy rides......... Thruth be told i am hitting black runs pretty much every ride though.


edit:
To piggyback on Plummet's post- it doesn't have to be "black diamond" or advanced to be dangerous and warrant a high level of protection. It only has to be dangerous _TO YOU_.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I ride everything in a full face these days. With the advent of lightweight and breathable full frames, I personally see no reason to run a half shell for anything remotely aggressive.

I grew up riding dirt bikes, so a full face feels completely normal to me. Plus I have two fake teeth already (boating as a kid). And I figure a full face is cheap insurance against a lot more dental work.

I ride with a Bell Super DH, with the intent that I’d take the chin bar off on the climbs. Turns out, I almost never do that. If it’s really hot, and the climb is super long (like an hour plus), and then I may do it, same thing if I’m going ona guaranteed chill/ super easy ride. Other than that, it’son all the time.

I figure in another couple years/decade, most people will use a full face of some sort (similar to how in dirt biking, we went from half shells being the most common, to full face helmets being far and away the most popular/common. At least for general trail riding and above. XC may be a holdout for a while longer… but also maybe not given how the tracks seem to be getting more and more rough over time.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Impetus said:


> More protection is never "over the top". Never let anyone convince you different.


This.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

I ride everything in my full face if it's below 90⁰F. If it's above 90 degrees in Virginia humidity I'm just doing an easy ride anyway. Exceptions being if I'm at the downhill park it's FF regardless and if its an easy ride on mild terrain I'll often pick my half helmet.

There's great options for well vented full face helmets now. My TLD Stage is as well if not better vented than my Bell Super 2.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Going through this debate with myself right now. Would like to start doing some enduro racing and feel a FF is almost necessary. Ive got an old full on DH helmet, but the thing is a beast and super hot(and too small). Have been looking at the convertables, but several of the bike shop guys don't necessarily favor them. They have a decent selection but would like to try some others out as well. 

I took a pretty good digger a few months ago on a trail I ride all the time and buffed my face a bit on a tree, just enough to scrape up my nose a bit. Don't want that happening again


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

I haven't worn my open face helmet in over a year, but I haven't done much 'light' riding to suit it. I went from a TLD A1 to Bell Super 3R to TLD Stage.

Super 3R didn't feel that safe. It was hot, kinda heavy, poorly vented and the buckles rattled and creaked, but I used it everywhere for a year or so and rarely took the chin bar off.

TLD Stage is super light and well vented. #1 saved my head from a rocky demise, so I bought another 2. I wear it climbing, flats, downhill, pushing up hill. Sometimes I'll take it off to climb the local fireroad, as it pushes 35-40°C here regularly in summer.

For the chunky rocks, standing and fallen trees and steep trails at my local hill network, I recommend anyone riding with me to wear a full face and kneepads at minimum, and to pushup or do sighting runs on each trail.

2 years ago a mate smashed his Fox Proframe chin guard on a big rock, knocked him out for a few moments.

Last year I took another mate down a fun steep trail and he wound up head first into a tree, wrote off my spare Stage helmet but it served its purpose.

I see some of the younger super fast guys out there with open face helmets, riding full throttle thinking they're invincible. They are highly skilled but there are some things out of your control on a public network.


----------



## Special18 (Oct 2, 2018)

GarethTrek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Whilst out riding the trails on the weekend I came across someone who fell off their bike and needed medical attention. The poor girl had clearly taken quite a tumble as she was grazed on her face, shoulders, arms, hips and legs. She had knee pads and a back protector on which probably helped a little. Some first aiders arrived and they bandaged her up. She was ok, just a little blood, battered and bruised. To be honest, this made me think about carrying a first aid kit on a ride. Having a first aid kit and being able to help someone, or even being able to bandage yourself up sounds like a good option&#8230; if you carry one!
> 
> ...


Around this time last year I had a hard crash on a section of trail that I had ridden 30 plus times. I decided to take a different line and be safe instead of bombing it like I normally do. Next thing I know I'm on my back (more on my left shoulder and head), my hands still on the handle bars and feet still on the pedals. The open face helmet protected my head but the impact a
most knocked me out.

I was deciding if I should continue to ride, as i did not feel any pain in my body. But when I started to get nauseous, I decided to call it. By the time I rode back to my truck the adrenaline wore off and I was hurting. It was when I got home saw the dent and break in the back of my open face helmet and the hole that the embedded ground rock put in my shoulder. It took a few weeks for my shoulder, ribs, thigh and knee to heal up. It took longer for my neck to heal.

(Me after doing my OTB Pete Rose at Upper Miners trail steep downhill switchback section in Nevada City, CA.)










Wearing my full face fox pro frame helmet that I had bought a few months before my crash but never wore is what got me over the crash mentally. it took awhile to get used to the weight.

(The aftermath of the hard crash wearing my open face helmet)


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

For me it's either no helmet, or full face helmet.

I'm not really dogmatic about helmets and I don't think people should be pressured to wear them at all. Countries with the lowest helmet usage have some of the lowest injury and death rates. So it doesn't freak me out to ride with no helmet at all. But when I wear one, it's my Bell full-face. I used to ride dirt bikes so it seems normal to me. I think it's kinda silly to strap one of those dumb styrofoam caps the road bikers wear on top your head and think ot makes you much safer. Especially if you then go and give people grief for riding lidless.


----------



## CrzyMD (Feb 12, 2009)

As a trauma doc, avid mountain biker and ex professional motorcycle racer, I highly endorse FF helmets. I went to a trauma conference for neurosurgical injuries. Number 1 sport for head injuries? Football? Hockey, Baseball? Nope, none of them. Bicycles. Why? The current "half shell" helmets are only rated to 15 mph and then you are wearing nothing. Not to mention the fact that they offer no facial protection. I have seen a LOT of facial injuries on mountain bike riders. We need to give up the notion that mtb's are based in road bikes. That went away a couple of decades ago. We are now more like motocross bikes than road bikes. We have full suspension, are going much faster than originally we did (when we had NO suspension) and riding trails that in the beginning we would have laughed at had we been asked to ride down them.
The newer enduro type helmets are rated for much higher speeds. They are much lighter, and have excellent venting. And they offer facial protection. Ever seen a facial reconstruction surgery? Not pretty. Ever had your jaw wired shut for 6 weeks and ate sucking thru a straw?
I would suggest looking at the Troy Lee Stage, or Fox Proframe to mention a few. After wearing it about 20 minutes you won't even notice. I just rode with mine on in 90+ degree heat. No problem. Stop trying to look like a Tour de France rider and wear a full face helmet, with a visor, and baggy shorts to protect your skin. You will look like MOUNTAIN BIKER, and not a road racer. And you will be better protected. That is a win win all the way around.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

My next one will be a ff and right now I am looking at ixs trigger mips.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

CrzyMD said:


> As a trauma doc, avid mountain biker and ex professional motorcycle racer, I highly endorse FF helmets. I went to a trauma conference for neurosurgical injuries. Number 1 sport for head injuries? Football? Hockey, Baseball? Nope, none of them. Bicycles. Why? The current "half shell" helmets are only rated to 15 mph and then you are wearing nothing. Not to mention the fact that they offer no facial protection. I have seen a LOT of facial injuries on mountain bike riders. We need to give up the notion that mtb's are based in road bikes. That went away a couple of decades ago. We are now more like motocross bikes than road bikes. We have full suspension, are going much faster than originally we did (when we had NO suspension) and riding trails that in the beginning we would have laughed at had we been asked to ride down them.
> The newer enduro type helmets are rated for much higher speeds. They are much lighter, and have excellent venting. And they offer facial protection. Ever seen a facial reconstruction surgery? Not pretty. Ever had your jaw wired shut for 6 weeks and ate sucking thru a straw?
> I would suggest looking at the Troy Lee Stage, or Fox Proframe to mention a few. After wearing it about 20 minutes you won't even notice. I just rode with mine on in 90+ degree heat. No problem. Stop trying to look like a Tour de France rider and wear a full face helmet, with a visor, and baggy shorts to protect your skin. You will look like MOUNTAIN BIKER, and not a road racer. And you will be better protected. That is a win win all the way around.


I was on one of my favorite, beginner/intermediate jump lines in Bentonville last week. I didn't pay much attention to speed, but after looking at Strava data, I averaged just under 22 mph. While not fast for a lot of folks, it really got me thinking that I might not have enough protection if I crashed... I stopped by the local shop on Sat and started looking. They had the fox in stock, but too small in a medium.
FWIW, my brother has worked in hospitals his entire career (administrative professional) and has seen a lot of MTB trauma over that time, mostly head and upper torso injuries.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

The fox proframe is pretty light and isn't that cumbersome to use. I generally where it when there's doubles that I plan on hitting, gnarly tech, or just attacking the steeps. Probably use it on 75% of the rides that I do honestly. Solid investment IMO


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

acer66 said:


> My next one will be a ff and right now I am looking at ixs trigger mips.


Myself and another person I ride with have the Trigger MIPS. Already put them to the test. Light, breathes well and seems to protect well.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

shakazulu12 said:


> Myself and another person I ride with have the Trigger MIPS. Already put them to the test. Light, breathes well and seems to protect well.


Good to hear and that seals the deal.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

acer66 said:


> Good to hear and that seals the deal.


They also ship replacement visors out pretty fast and cheap should you faceplant into a dead tree


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for sharing their views on FF helmets. I’m absolutely overwhelmed by how many people have made some comments and added photos.

Special18 - those photos you posted - looks like you had a pretty spectacular fall off your bike. I imagine you were in a lot of pain when the adrenaline wore off! 🤕 I hope you made a full recovery afterwards and managed to ride that section again safely

I’m definitely looking to buy one after reading so many comments on here. It’s an absolute no brainer, and I don’t know why I haven’t thought of buying one previously.

Just to add, whenever I’m out on the trails I always wear a helmet (POC), a POC VPD 2.0 body protector (with chest, back, elbow and shoulder / collar bone protection), glasses if dry /goggles if wet, gloves and knee pads. I bought the body protector after my mate fell off his bike in the car park (pre-ride) and cracked a few ribs when the handlebar hit him in the chest. 3 layers of VPD material in front of his ribs would have saved him I think! I don’t wear all this because I’m accident prone or want to be the next Duke Kaboom! I wear all this so if I fall off whilst doing what I enjoy doing, at least I’m best prepared for the worst, rather than thinking afterwards… a body protector would have been a good idea whilst gazing out of a window in A&E (ER)! 🚑

Thanks also for suggesting some FF helmets. I’ll take a look at those and will see what I can find in stock to order!


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm guilty of wearing an open face helmet during summer, in southern Louisiana it's HOT! and HUMID! Saturdays ride was 95.5 degrees. so I wore an open face helmet. any time it's cool or winter I wear my full face and feel so much safer. I'm an XC rider and very rarely jump or do drops but that doesn't mean much as speed is speed. I feel so much safer with an FF helmet on. I also feel that mtb crashes seem to be worse than what is sed to get when I raced MX. riding road bikes I feel real vulnerable with just the typical roadie helmet.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I typically wear a full face when I am learning new things, riding harder trails, or just flat out riding hard. I didn't care if it was the middle of summer. I wore my FF helmet!


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

I might need to wear a full face helmet in Wales 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 (UK) as it’s often cold, wet and windy here! We do have the occasional warm day though! 😆


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a great thread. I just bought a Fox SpeedFrame half shell helmet, but I'm thinking my next one will be a full face, for sure. For a long time there just weren't pedaling-focused & well-vented Full Face helmets so they were a non-starter for most. Glad to see that's changing!

-DS


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

acer66 said:


> My next one will be a ff and right now I am looking at ixs trigger mips.





shakazulu12 said:


> Myself and another person I ride with have the Trigger MIPS. Already put them to the test. Light, breathes well and seems to protect well.


I also have the Mips Trigger. It is real good. Been using it for 3 months now. Its my go to helmet.

Ixs Trigger ff mips - looking for user experience. | Page 2 | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

There are 2 types of full face to consider- depending on your trail options. I use a (relatively) light weight XC/trail style helmet with a removeable chin bar- Bell Super 2R- for long climbs with steep rough descents. I can leave off the chin bar for 3k meters of climbing, then buckle it on for the downhills. This works great for the trails in Colorado or for trips to Tahoe for Rim Trail climbs to Saxon Creek/ Mr.Toads, etc. I also use a dedicated full face for bike park laps, which are a completely different sport due to the speed. The removeable chinbar option is great for more trail-riding but is not enough protection for high speeds of bike parks..

Also, if you tend to watch 'Friday Fails' videos from Pinkbike you will have noticed that 70% of the riders crashing always hit face first with hands still on the bars... so 'yes' to a full face option!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

If we were talking about moto riding, no one would suggest wearing anything but a full face helmet.

I wear a full face all of the time, I keep a boony hat in my pack which I wear when climbing on hot days.

All of my serious crashes happened on mellow trails, so wearing a full face just for riding gnar is not gonna keep me safe.

I have a Bell 2R with detachable chin guard, it's a fine choice, but I always neglected to install the chin guard, so now I ride a full face helmet (IXS Trigger) with integrated chin guard ... it keeps me honest.

I also ride with knee pads all the time and I wear a pack with integrated back protector.

Truthfully, the only reason anyone should be concerned about wearing protection is heat, and that's just not a good enough excuse, one good face shot will ruin you.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> If we were talking about moto riding, no one would suggest wearing anything but a full face helmet.
> 
> I wear a full face all of the time, I keep a boony hat in my pack which I wear when climbing on hot days.
> 
> ...


Are you taking off your boonie hat to wear in lieu of your helmet on hot days? I'm getting mixed messages in your post.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Are we talking about wearing a hardshell fullface moto helmet mountain biking or a full face mountain biking helmet mountain biking? Because one offers orders of magnitude more protection than the other. And that's where that logic falls on its face. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> If we were talking about moto riding, no one would suggest wearing anything but a full face helmet.
> 
> I wear a full face all of the time, I keep a boony hat in my pack which I wear when climbing on hot days.
> 
> ...


I just started looking into back protectors and back protection hydration (after a broken rib). What do you use, and how are you liking it?

Like you, I use a full face and knee pads every ride. I also use elbow pads every ride as well. And a pack with spine/back protection or a super breathable back protector could fal under that same "I just wear it every ride no matter what" category, if I can find the right gear.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

@ocnLogan I'm not Nurse Ben, but I wear the POC Torso System and just wear a regular USWE backpack over it. It's thin and vented enough that I don't really think about it being under the backpack. Did conk out on a climb in this heat wave, but that's about as extreme as you can get and I really didn't hydrate properly in advance. Otherwise, I don't really think about it after I'm on the bike and there is enough airflow to keep me cool with a good wicking shirt.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I’ve been looking at the various POC solutions (hydration packs, vests, foam, 3do, etc), and they do look good. I’ve been mostly looking at their spine VPD air vest, but the system variants are on my radar.

thanks for the feedback .

The bluegrass seamless armor and their armor lite also look pretty good… I just can’t figure out how to buy them in the US.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

This thread is still going strong! Thanks everyone for your input!

Regarding the body protector&#8230; I bought a POC Spine VPD 2.0 Protection Jacket.



https://m.bikester.co.uk/clothing/protector/torso/290727.html?_cid=21_1_-1_9_1426_290727_524292382310_pla&ef_id=EAIaIQobChMImszd59m98QIVmKztCh1Jfw-aEAQYAyABEgJyrPD_BwE:G:s&campaign_detail=smart_shopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMImszd59m98QIVmKztCh1Jfw-aEAQYAyABEgJyrPD_BwE




















I feel so much more comfortable wearing one of these whilst riding. Hopefully the three layers of VPD material on my chest would be enough to take / absorb the initial impact of hitting a rock or a branch. The back protector is nice and thick, but also flexible so you can arch your back as necessary. The built in elbow and shoulder pads are also good. The VPD material warms up against your skin and becomes flexible, but hardens upon impact to offer protection. I never hit the trails without wearing this.

I've been looking into helmets today and quite fancy the Bell Super DH. I might place an order in the next day or two. It looks like a really good helmet. I'll do a little more browsing first, but so far this one ticks my boxes! If I order Thursday it may arrive in time for the weekend! ?


----------



## TRP (Mar 21, 2021)

SoDakSooner said:


> I was on one of my favorite, beginner/intermediate jump lines in Bentonville last week. I didn't pay much attention to speed, but after looking at Strava data, I averaged just under 22 mph. While not fast for a lot of folks, it really got me thinking that I might not have enough protection if I crashed... I stopped by the local shop on Sat and started looking. They had the fox in stock, but too small in a medium.
> FWIW, my brother has worked in hospitals his entire career (administrative professional) and has seen a lot of MTB trauma over that time, mostly head and upper torso injuries.


I recently crashed at 21mph on a local single track according to my GPS. I got too close to the outside edge of a sweeping turn and the front wheel washed out in the soft stuff sending the bike down the mountain while I continued down the trail. The impact was brutal but my safety gear saved me from significant injury. I wear a Stage helmet, Leatt protection shirt, elbow pads and knee pads. I slid a long ways on my side and the side of my helmet but had zero rash. My hip got bruised, my ribs hurt for a couple days and I was cleaning dirt out of my eyes the next morning but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

The only reason I didn't go with one of the vest options that are worked into a baselayer is I stink and ride often  . Would have to buy two or three and keep them on a rotation. I am going to get one for dedicated park days though.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 8, 2008)

that POC Spine Protection Jacket looks sweet! but may certainly be too hot for trail rides. A cheaper option is the 661 Pressure Suit which has hard plastic shell pads on elbows and shoulders and spine, and can usually be found on closeout for around $99. Great for park laps and shuttles, but pretty stiff and hot for trail rides or to put a hydration pack over..


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

The POC jacket is quite expensive, and can get quite warm when wearing it. Although, on a cool day I tend to wear an Endura base layer underneath which helps regulate body temperature. It’s a good jacket, although haven’t really tested it by falling off so can’t guarantee how well it will protect you! I’m not looking to test to destruction anytime soon! 🤕🤣


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I feel totally exposed and vulnerable without knee pads.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

plummet said:


> I also have the Mips Trigger. It is real good. Been using it for 3 months now. Its my go to helmet.
> 
> Ixs Trigger ff mips - looking for user experience. | Page 2 | Mountain Bike Reviews Forum (mtbr.com)


Same here, and for about the same length of time. Might be slightly hotter than my old half shell, but I feel tons better being more protected. Then again, I've had a road bike crash where I cracked a helmet and got an ambulance ride, backboard and collar included. So probably more sensitive to in than most, but happy I did it.

Really was astonished how light it is...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Look into the designs and strengths of each helmet, for example, the Stage is reinforced where the chin section joins the helmet - it slots in and is bonded with adhesive. The foam in the chin is designed to take multiple impacts, while the main foam is the usual one hit wonder. The visor has a big useful range of adjustment, easily fitting goggles under it. Heaps of vents. Very light. The fitting is pretty specific, its supplied with 2 sizes of head pads, 3 sizes of cheek pads and 2 sizes of neck pads so you need to get in the right size shell. if you're between sizes it might not work out. The fidlock magnet buckle is great, I suppose it's a common feature by now.

Compare that to the Fox Proframe which might as well have a detachable chin guard, it's just bonded like an afterthought. My friend's proframe saved his head, but cut his face as the chin section caved inwards. Also you can't adjust the visor or fit goggles perched under it, that's just annoying. The lower price draws people in. Look a bit deeper and you'll understand why it's cheaper.

Fox Proframe crashed - design problem or material defect

The detachable chin type helmets can be good but are a compromise. If you're pushing yourself and feel you need a FF, you'd be better off with a dedicated one. How far that goes is up to where you ride. If I was doing DH park laps I'd get a TLD D3 or better - stronger but heavier and less ventilated. We don't have mountains and lift access here, just big hills to pedal up and bomb down, so the Stage does the job nicely for me.

Good fitment on your head is a key factor. The best reviewed and recommended helmet in the universe won't help you if it doesn't fit quite right and slips off your head in a crash.

I liked the Bell Super 3R ratchet mechanism to tighten it snug around your head, but that snapped on a downhill run after about a year, which wrote that helmet off.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just when I think I made up my mind.








iXS Xult DH full face helmet updates lighter, safer, more affordable downhill protection


iXS Xult DH upgrades their lightweight full face downhill racing helmet with new safety tech, lighter weight, and lower pricing!




bikerumor.com




But it is 2-300 gr. heavier than the trigger.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

acer66 said:


> Just when I think I made up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference in venting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

racefit said:


> Big difference in venting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, was just interesting timing.

What they say,
"Integrated Vortex Ventilation" channels to try and create airflow within the helmet. The channels run through the EPS foam with exhaust vents to keep air running through the helmet.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

acer66 said:


> Yeah, was just interesting timing.
> 
> What they say,
> "Integrated Vortex Ventilation" channels to try and create airflow within the helmet. The channels run through the EPS foam with exhaust vents to keep air running through the helmet.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

acer66 said:


> Yeah, was just interesting timing.
> 
> What they say,
> "Integrated Vortex Ventilation" channels to try and create airflow within the helmet. The channels run through the EPS foam with exhaust vents to keep air running through the helmet.


It still looks too heavy for trail riding.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

That Xult DH helmet would be a miserable sweat bucket for trail riding. Total overkill.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> Are you taking off your boonie hat to wear in lieu of your helmet on hot days? I'm getting mixed messages in your post.


Boonie hat for low speed climbing, don't need a helmet for that, no more risk than hiking.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Now that looks like a sweat machine!



GarethTrek said:


> This thread is still going strong! Thanks everyone for your input!
> 
> Regarding the body protector&#8230; I bought a POC Spine VPD 2.0 Protection Jacket.
> 
> ...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

stripes said:


> It still looks too heavy for trail riding.


My head is grotesquely heavy so I might get away with it.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Good morning all. So I'm thinking of going for the Bell Super DH Convertible. I've seen on a couple of websites selling the helmet for £299. There are also a couple selling for £230 ish. There's a huge difference in cost between these. Is there something I need to be aware of why some are selling so much cheaper?

£226.99





Bell Super DH MIPS Downhill Helmet, Black | Bikeinn


Buy Bell Super DH MIPS Downhill Helmet - Black, Downhill helmets from Helmets for only 230.49 £. Find bike deals in Bikeinn | Fast delivery




www.bikeinn.com





£299








Super DH Helmet (MIPS)


Buy your Bell Super DH Helmet (MIPS) - Helmets from Wiggle. SAVE 34% - RRP £319.99 now only £209.99. Free worldwide delivery available.




www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I do not know bikeinn and how the market is in the UK.
I am shopping here in the US for a helmet and I have to shop around to find a store that has the size and colour I want at full price and the promo codes etc all do not work and the sites that offer similar great discounts are unknown to me.
It is just really hard to find any good deals right now with how the demand and supply is.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Acer. There’s obviously a big difference in price. I’d expect some bike shops to be competitive in order to gain custom. But that’s a huge reduction! Maybe they have had it in stock sat on a shelf for a few years. I know there is a shelf life on helmets.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah you never know, some knowledgeable person in that matter here like rockcrusher could tell you in a heart beat if that site is legit, I am sure.

I looked a bit closer and they are in Spain according to them and it seems they are like all their other sites they list and they list a bunch more for different sports a trading place which raises questions in my book.

Adding to that they have an app which has little and not so good ratings.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Found this.








bikeinn ? anyone purchased from them?


has anyone purchased from this mob? http://www.bikeinn.com/ found a couple of cheap products and would like some feed back tanks eeeps




www.mtbr.com












Bike Inn?


My bad!!! April 20 it says SENT to the country of destination lol. I do hope they didn't take a boat. Same here. The 20th for me too! But that meant getting to Illinois. Tracking now says by the 25th. Hopefully its true. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




www.mtbr.com


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks again Acer. I checked another website selling the website relatively cheap advertised in £GBP. 11 stores in the states! And another in Germany. Wiggle off the helmet for £299 with next day delivery.

thanks for that post! I’ll avoid that company then! 👍🏼😉


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

GarethTrek said:


> Thanks again Acer. I checked another website selling the website relatively cheap advertised in £GBP. 11 stores in the states! And another in Germany. Wiggle off the helmet for £299 with next day delivery.
> 
> thanks for that post! I'll avoid that company then! ???


Wiggle/Chain Reaction have been good to me for customer service, with returns and warranty.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

So the new helmet arrived today! Bell Super DH in black. It fits really well but can’t get over how much more protection it offers over an open face helmet.
The MIPS system looks good and the actual fit is good - I like the adjustment band. My current POC doesn’t have this.

I ride mainly red trails but I can’t help thinking the Super DH is maybe a bit too much for what I need now I’ve tried it on. (Although, the girl who had a bump last week would probably wish she was wearing one). Would you say a full face helmet is OTT for red runs and would be better suited for Black runs?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just ordered the Trigger and hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GarethTrek said:


> So the new helmet arrived today! Bell Super DH in black. It fits really well but can't get over how much more protection it offers over an open face helmet.
> The MIPS system looks good and the actual fit is good - I like the adjustment band. My current POC doesn't have this.
> 
> I ride mainly red trails but I can't help thinking the Super DH is maybe a bit too much for what I need now I've tried it on. (Although, the girl who had a bump last week would probably wish she was wearing one). Would you say a full face helmet is OTT for red runs and would be better suited for Black runs?


Where you live are red runs intermediate? I guess whether it's overkill or not depends on your skill level and risk acceptance.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Red runs in my area are classed as difficult, so probably intermediate. Level of skill - I haven’t fallen off yet but came close a few times! 😂 

The super DH is an absolute brilliant helmet by the look of it. It looks strong and offers a lot of protection. It feels good and lightweight whilst on as well. To be honest, I think I prefer this helmet (without the chin bar) to my POC due to the adjustment. I may try and find it for sale without the chin bar as it’s good, or, maybe keep it and not use the chin bar all the time.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

The Super DH is a fairly beefy convertible helmet. Its relatively heavy-ish if I recall (~900g?), as well as being kind of bulky, and has an actual DH certification (which is pretty rare for removable chin bar helmets). I don't think they sell that model without the chin bar (at least not that I've ever seen).

There are some non-convertible FF helmets in the 550-700g range, that may feel a bit less overkill to you if you're wanting something else (like the IXS Trigger, Fox Proframe, etc, etc).

But, I've got a Super DH, and I wear it in FF mode almost exclusively, and I really don't think about it/notice it at all. And I'll admit that now on the very few times I don't ride with the chin bar in place, I do feel a bit vulnerable. It becomes normal feeling very quickly.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

So I went for a bike ride this evening but didn’t use the new helmet yet. Wanted to look at the trails and try and judge if it’s a good idea to wear FF. (of course it is by the way!).

The first guy I bumped into on the trail was wearing a Bell Super DH! I actually couldn’t believe it and thought what a coincidence! Anyway, I got chatting with him and explained mine was delivered this morning but wasn’t sure if it’s OTT for me. I asked how he got on with it. He loves it and gave it a fantastic review! The reason he wears FF was due to a bike crash which has left him scarred. Had he been wearing one he may not have been hurt very much at all.

My 10 year old son asked if I used the new helmet tonight. Explained the situation to him… wanted to think it over before wearing it out, does it look OTT, etc. He said, “Dad, it doesn’t matter if it looks OTT. If it’s a safer helmet than the one you’ve got then you should keep it and wear it.” So I’ve been officially told by a 10 year old! 😂 

I think its concluded it for me. Full face is the way to go! Especially after a couple of twitchy moments on tonight’s ride, on trails that I have ridden many times.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Never mind what anyone else thinks about it being over the top or unnecessary, it's for you, to protect you and save you from yourself when you feel like pushing your limits and overcook it. 

You may never put it to the test, that's ideal, but you don't want it to be a distraction from being present in the moment. The best protection feels natural enough that you don't notice it and keep full focus on riding.

If you're not getting along with it after a few rides, consider a Bell Super 3R, the step down from your Super DH, or a 1 piece FF helmet.

Just keep in mind that chin guard won't be much use if you crash and it's strapped to your pack or in the car. Have it and not need it, rather than need it and not have it. It's like my elbow pads that I keep in the car but never think about til i'm hitting the ground and grazing my elbows.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Trel. Some words of wisdom there! Fully agree with everything you have said!

I may try and find a Super 3R to try on for comparison as it’s a little lighter. Then again, if I’m going to crash (which I hope I will not!) a DH would hopefully do a better job of protecting me! I’ll try some local bike stores to see if they have the 3R in stock to try on before using the Super DH or returning it.

it’s a beast of a helmet mind! Would probably crack a rock if it came into contact with it! 😂


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

trel said:


> Never mind what anyone else thinks about it being over the top or unnecessary, it's for you, to protect you and save you from yourself when you feel like pushing your limits and overcook it.
> 
> You may never put it to the test, that's ideal, but you don't want it to be a distraction from being present in the moment. The best protection feels natural enough that you don't notice it and keep full focus on riding.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

Protection that you will actually feel comfortable enough to wear regularly is the key in this sport. So find something you can convince yourself to wear regularly. And after a while, it will feel second nature.

Having had my first crash that resulted in injury (multiple fractures on the big toe + some ribs), I'm glad that I had the protection that I had on (Super DH, elbow pads, knee pads, hip pads). But now... now I'm looking for some shoes that offer more protection for my toes, and am looking into a hydration pack with a back/spine protector (or something similar that I can wear as a base layer).

Ironically I have a chest/back protector that I bought for going to downhill parks (CE level 2 front and back). I just wasn't wearing it because is to bulky to wear when its hot out (was almost 100f on this ride). So now I'm specifically looking at less protection level gear that I'll wear more often (CE level 1).

To the OP.

I had a buddy with the Super 3R. He much prefers the fixed chinbar FF he replaced it with (IXS trigger). So, thats just his opinion, but its something to think about.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks ocnLogan ?? Again very good advice! It's better to wear protection than not, and the better it is the more it will protect you if you have a fall. I'm not sure if bike shops will allow people to try on helmets at the moment with the Covid restrictions so it may be a case of ordering a Super 3R as well and comparing the two.

Do they make a steel toe cap shoe suitable for mountain biking?! I found these on Amazon&#8230; they're no good for you are they?!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GarethTrek said:


> Do they make a steel toe cap shoe suitable for mountain biking?! I found these on Amazon&#8230; they're no good for you are they?!
> 
> View attachment 1937428


LOL!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

They looks like they would fit perfectly over your crocs.


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Had new crocs for Father’s Day! Now that’s a plan! 😂


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Just thought I would upload some photos of the new helmet. I’m still thinking it feels big on so may consider the Super 3R…


----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

acer66 said:


> Just when I think I made up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shakazulu12 said:


>


Quoting myself here because I drove off with my IXS Trigger hanging on my bike rack. Not sure where on the road it actually fell off, but I assume I'm not using it anymore. So I ordered another one.................Then thought about it and also ordered a matching Xult to go with it


----------

